# egg donors and egg sharing



## Paddington bear (Feb 1, 2010)

I am looking for a kind woman to donate eggs or egg share as I suffered an early menopause. I've had two failed IVf treaments so this is our last go.I have been on a waiting list for months and giving up hope slowly of finding an egg donor/sharer. http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif 
I am based in Swansea, if anyone is interested please get in touch.


----------

